

How to back up your web server (not just your database) - NoBSWebDesign
http://www.webmonkey.com/tutorial/Back_Up_a_Web_Server

======
NoBSWebDesign
Typically you just need some sort of version control and to routinely backup
your database. But for those of us who like to be extra cautious, this is a
good way to automate the process of backing up and archiving the entire thing.

